# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  جزوه تمام فرمول های محیط و مساحت

## ah.at

سلام دوستان .
اینم از جزوه تماااااااااام مساحت ها و محیط های تمااااااام اشکال هندسی .
این فرمولا همیشه مایه دردسرن .
تو ریاضی ، فیزیک ، هندسه ، حتی زیست شناسی هم دس از کله ی کچل ما برنمیدارن .
بیاین خلاااااااااااااااص شیم از دستشون .

لینک :
تمام مساحت ها و محیط ها

----------


## New person

سلام،
لینکی که گذاشتید خرابه. اگه می شه اصلاحش کنید. [emoji4] 

Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام،
> لینکی که گذاشتید خرابه. اگه می شه اصلاحش کنید. [emoji4] 
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia using Tapatalk


سلام داداش

لینک دانلود درسته ، من دانلودش کردم مشکلی نداشت

ابتدا روی *« دریافت لینک دانلود »* کلیک کن بعد *« دانلود فایل »* رو که بزنی شروع میکنه به دانلود کردن  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## naeema

> سلام دوستان .
> اینم از جزوه تماااااااااام مساحت ها و محیط های تمااااااام اشکال هندسی .
> این فرمولا همیشه مایه دردسرن .
> تو ریاضی ، فیزیک ، هندسه ، حتی زیست شناسی هم دس از کله ی کچل ما برنمیدارن .
> بیاین خلاااااااااااااااص شیم از دستشون .
> 
> لینک :
> تمام مساحت ها و محیط ها


خداوندگار خیلی خیرتان دهاد...
این جانب دهانم سرویس گشته بود...

----------


## ah.at

> خداوندگار خیلی خیرتان دهاد...
> شخصا دهنم سرویس شده بود...



خخخخخخخ آره خودمم داشتم کلافه میشدم .
لامصب همه جا هستن .
تو هر مسئله ای کاربرد دارن .

----------


## Fatemeh4247

خسته نباشی داداشی خدا خیرت بده ، واقعا جزواتت حرف ندارن  :Y (694):

----------

